# Infertile



## sean (Aug 14, 2006)

Just wondered if a female that has not been mated, and has already started laying ootheca, can still be mated so that all the subsequent ootheca are fertile?


----------



## Ian (Aug 14, 2006)

She certainly can. Although species such as Brunerria and on some occasions, Taumantis will produce fertile ootheca without mating, through parthenogenesis.


----------



## sean (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok.... i guess without mating those oothecas would produce genetic clones of the mother?


----------



## Ian (Aug 14, 2006)

Yea, thats it, but as I said only in the parthenogenetic species.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2006)

lol last fall i got eggs (chinese off of ebay) and it came with a sheet that said it will hatch mated or not they said they were parthenogenetic but i was smart not to fall for it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2006)

If she wasn't mated then the ooth is not going to hatch. But if she is already laying ooths and then you mate her the ooths laid after the mating will be fertile.


----------



## sean (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok... i just thought that once she started laying ootheca she may not be receptive to mating... but now i know for sure.. thanks.


----------

